# A Starling with one foot



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 
I got two fledgling Starlings and a baby mocking bird about three weeks ago. I lost the one starling and the baby mocking bird due to internal injuries. The starling with one foot is doing so well and uses his leg without the foot to balance himself. He is such a sweetie and has kept me so busy. The poor thing was caught in a net with his sibling, and the guy instead of trying to get them out the right way decided to just cut the foot off the one starling and did damage internally to the other one besides messed up both legs really bad. The guy maybe paniced when he saw the two caught, but I will never know the answer. I took a few pictures of the starling with one foot, so I thought I would post them for you to see. 
In this first picture you can see how nicely the leg healed.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a fine bird*

What a great looking little fellow - keep him safe and happy he's has been through a lot and needs a break

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> What a great looking little fellow - keep him safe and happy he's has been through a lot and needs a break
> 
> NAB


I agree! What a shame about the others...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you nabisho and mr squeaks. 
He's going to stay with me and live his life out with someone who loves, cares, and will keep him safe, he'll never be hurt again. He has been through so much for a baby, no birds deserves what he was put through. I did my best for his sibling and the baby mock, and when they passed away all I did was cry. I was holding the baby mock when he/she passed away. 

I named him Speccy because it fit him, and he is a little sweetheart. Loves it when I talk to him, he will stand there and listen to me. I'm glad he was brought to me because he might not of survived being he need so much care. I had him on antibiotics and contantly cleaning his wound to keep it from getting infected. 
Mary Ann


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful job, Mary Ann! I'm so glad Speccy found his/her way to you and won't have to worry, be frightened, or hurt again.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

What a little sweetheart Speccy is, and an incredible story. You might never know for sure, but I don't get why the fellow didn't cut the net instead of the foot. You've done an outstanding job, and it's heartwarming to hear that he's got a buddy in you for life.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MARY ANN,Great job with SPECCY keep up the good work.I use to have many starlings vist my backyard but about 5 years ago they just stoped coming,that was around the time that the shopping center was built. I sure miss those guys. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*For The Newer Members ..*

Go and search on TP and Ledgie .. here's one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9098&page=2&highlight=ledgie

Mary Ann has some of the most beautiful and amazing pictures of these two .. a starling and a pigeon ..

Thread wizards .. have at it  

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you all so much. I do my best to save birds that come in, but the hardest thing for me is when I do best and I lose 1 or 2. 

You know me Terry, making sure their safe. 

Fp, I can't understand it myself why this guy didn't cut the net. The net is replaceable, but the leg and foot can never be replaced. 

George, I'm not being funny, but I have a starling named George, and he just turned a year old May 11th, and is the nicest little guy. I have all kinds of birds in my yard, but sad because I don't have any pigeons that hang around. Where I used to live there were pigeons all around me and I really miss that. I'm surprized that the starlings left, but they may come back someday.

I do have blind pigeon that I had no hope of him making it, and spent almost 24 hours a day caring for him, and I did pull him though. Terry knows, I emailed her pictures of him and on the phone with her. I ran on a lack of sleep to pull him through. I did the same with Speccy, making sure he didn't get an infection, keeping the leg and wound clean at all times, getting the swelling down, and giving him antibiotics. I monitored him day and night, checking his breathing, tail bobbing, every little thing that would give me a sign there was trouble. Speccy is passed the danger point now, and I get to sleep now. He is using the leg to balance and is perching. He'll never have to go though what he did, ever again. 
Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, Speccy sure is a lucky little fellow to have you as his "mama". The man was an idiot but I'm just glad he didn't cut the leg off further up. Looks like Speccy will be able to get around pretty good considering the length of the leg that is left.

I was reading some of the posts on Starling Talk and read about your adventures in moving to North Carolina. Girl, I know you never want to go through that again! I'm glad you're settled in now.

I also read in one of your posts that George can say a lot of things. I bet he is a lot of fun.

Keep us posted.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Maggie,
Thank you so much. I truely don't know what this guy was thing and glad it wasn't cut higher too. Speccy is getting around great, like as if he had a foot. 

OMG! I don't want ever go through that again. Where in North Carolina and staying for good. We really love it here, and glad we made the move.

George is a talker, he says: thank you, hi babies, hi george, hi pretty boy george, what, my girls doing, goodnite george, how's my babies, and more. He has quiet the vocabulary, no bad words. He is a lot fun especially when he whistles at you, I've learned not to bend over by him (LOL). He started saying his name clear before he 4 months old. I do have other ones that talk, but not as much as George. My first starling Littlefeathers does a duck call and purrs like a cat, I taught her them. My life is never boring (LOL).

I will keep you's updated on how Speccy is doing.
Mary Ann


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

Speccy is one cutie pie, and lucky to find someone to love and care for him the rest of his life, he sure deserves it.

I can't imagine anyone making a decision to cut off the poor babies leg rather then the net.   I hope it was an accident, actually cut the bird by mistake. He better hope he never gets himself tangled in a net and be at the mercy of someone like him to "help".


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Treesa,
From what I was told it wasn't an accident, he cut the foot off to get him out of the net. He better make sure if he ever needs help getting out of something that I'm not person that's there because he will sit there until he rots. I'm not a mean person, but this is got me so upset. I'm glad he was brought to me and I got him back to health. His life will be a happy one from now on.
Mary Ann


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Updated pictures*

Hi Everyone.
I thought I would post some new pictures of Speccy and his leg. The swelling has gone and he is doing great on using the leg. Speccy does really good perching and walking around with the leg. Speccy loves taking baths and how he loves his starlingtalk diet. At first I was afraid he wouldn't eat it being raised by his parents, but he fooled me. I could just see me outside on my hands and knees finding him bugs to eat(LOL). He's such a little sweetheart. Well anyway here are some new pictures of him using the leg and perching. He is doing really well keeping his balance.




























Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, thank you for the update on Speccy. He is looking so good and happy! Looks like the idiot cut it off just above the foot at least allowing him to flex the leg. It will make all the difference.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

I'm so glad  to hear Speccy is doing so well. Is he actually balancing himself and able to put weight on the stump? Great!

I'm happy he is making the adjustment and doing well, considering what that #[email protected]&!! did to his foot!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a weonderful update and what a great job you did.
He is so hnadsome and lovable.

Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your welcome.
Speccy was very lucky that the idiot didn't cut up higher. I still think about the guy who did this to him, and would love to take my chainsaw to him and see how he likes pain. Since the swelling is gone he uses the leg a lot better. He now uses the leg to scratch himself and does a good job. He is putting weight on the leg now which makes feel so much better. He's really come a long way and has adjusted to having only one foot. He is a sweetheart, my other ones are sweethearts to, but he is a very special little guy to over come what he's been through. No bird should go through what he did, and whats worse is he is only a baby yet. I know he'll never have to go through anymore pain being with me, he's safe, loved, and gets lots of care, and whats funny is I think he really knows it. He may never trust all humans, but he's starting to trust me to the point where I can pet his head and back without him getting nervous. I will keep you updated on how he's doing. 
Mary ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

I just caught up with your thread on Speccy, you've done a wonderful job of caring for this starling. You love and care for this bird is obviously paying off and the pictures seem to show a bird that is doing well.

Best of luck with Speccy and you're a very kind person for taking such good care of him. His stump looks so clean and pain free now.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Brad.
You can't help but love him. When he first came in he was so scared and could operate the leg right, he would get it in food and everything else and I was constantly cleaning the leg to keep it from getting infected. He does good now keeping it clean on his own and is no longer in pain, thank god. 

Here is a picture I've been meaning to post on what the leg looked like when he first came in. I wasn't sure how good it would heal, but it healed better than I thought. You can see the mess the guy made and how swollen it was, it just made me cry, now it doesn't even look like the same leg. I lost sleep to make sure he pulled through and didn't get an infection. 









Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, I'll help you with the chainsaw.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maggie, You certainly can help me with the chainsaw . When I look at this picture it still makes me cry and sick knowing the pain Speccy was in and knowing this was uncalled for. I put everything on the side even my family to make sure this little guy pulled through, it wasn't easy and my family not once complained. Actually my husband said he is proud and amazed of me. 
Mary Ann


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an amazing "survival" story, Mary Ann! 

I have heard Starlings talk and find that absolutely amazing. They are quite the birds! 

You and Speccy will have a long and wonderful life! 

Will ALWAYS look forward to updates! 

Thank you...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Mr Squeaks, 
I found that starlings and pijjies are very amazing birds, and the will they have to survive. I've seen it with my blind pijjie Peawee and now with Speccy, and I plan on having many years with him. 

My one starling George is quite the talker, I did a couple video's of him today and I'm trying to upload them. As soon as I get them uploaded I will give the link to view them. 
Mary Ann


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 
I thought I give y'all an update on Speccy. Well, he's doing well and now trust me more than he did when he first came in. When I talk to him he will stand there and tip his head sideways looking at me listening to every word I say. Speccy stills get nervous when I put my hand by him and freaks out, so what I do is put my hand under him and he does calm down enough that he will stay on my hand and let me move my hand around while he is on it. He's started molting now and is losing his baby feathers and got some adult feathers on his chest that have stars. Now I know how old he is because they usually start to molt when they are like 8 weeks, and he started a week ago, so he is 9 weeks old. He'll never be imprinted, but he is on his way to being tame. I play a game with him where I take my finger and make like a worm and he will stay right there and peck at my finger. His leg looks really good, but still has a little trouble when he tries to land. Well anyway, I thought I let you know how he is doing and when I take some new pictures of him I will post them.
Mary Ann


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update on Speccy, Mary Ann. It sounds like things are working out just fine.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Thanks for the update on Speccy, he sounds like a very sweet little bird. I'm glad to hear that he's continuing to do well and the stump is not giving him too much trouble. 

Please, post more pictures of him when you can and of more of your other birds, including your new dove


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your welcome Terry and Brad. Speccy is doing well with the stump. He is such a sweet birdie. Here are pictures of him, and you'll see that I got him to stay on my hand. He still has that fear, but is doing better. I think he realizes now that all humans aren't going to hurt him, there are some he trust. In a couple of pics we where playing wiggle worm with my finger and he would attack. You can also see the back of his neck where he is losing feathers due to molting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Speccy really is a darling starling! Thanks for the new pics, Mary Ann!

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your welcome Terry. He's my boy .


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Ann,

Poor Speccy...what an ordeal! It's wonderful that he's begun to trust you...it's amazing, isn't it, how animals can go through such abuse and _still_ give us a second chance.

He looks wonderful now....he has such a sweet face.

Best of luck with him.

Linda


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Little star Good for you!!! I am happy you saved him/her, keep talking to him/her someday it will talk back to you as they are great talkers. I am sorry to hear you lost the others, as i always say to my kids we aren't God and we can't save them all but we can try to save some and even saving 1 makes a big difference. Good Luck

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you both.

Hi Linda, Speccy has been through so much, and didn't deserve it. I'm glad that he is starting to see all humans aren't evil, that there are many caring people out there. Today I put my hand by him and he walk right on it, but of course we had to play the worm game . I beginning to think he sees my hand as no threat to him. He even let me rub his toes today and made no move to fly away, so far things are looking up with Speccy.

Hi Cindy, (LOL), talk! oh my do they ever talk, I have 7 starlings and I have one starling named George and that's all he does is talk saying humans words and my husband says many times he thought it was me talking, that's how much he sounds like me. My other starlings talk too, but not as much as George. I tried my best with the other ones. When I get a bird in my kids always ask me if it will live and I tell them I will do my best, but it doesn't always work out the way you want it to because it's in gods hands and when he wants them to home he takes them. I've told them that they are only loaned to us to love and care for while they are here on earth and never know how long that is for. They have seen me cry different times when I lost a bird, but have seen me save many to. My kids are very understanding when a bird comes in that needs all my attention, and hopefully when they grow up they will do the same even though the out come sometimes is not good. 

Mary Ann


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

Awww, thanks for the new pictures of Speccy. He's all beak, head and legs, lol. His head looks very large in proportion to his body and in the last picture, he legs look so long compared to his body. hehehehe. He's a very sweet and content looking young starling

Yes, I'm sure he's very glad to have such a doting and caring caregiver and loves the games you play with him.

Thanks again for the new pictures


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you and your welcome Brad.
I think it helps by playing this game with him to let him know that the hand is no threat to him, plus he loves it(LOL). I let him attack my fingers and hand and let him think he's killed it, what we don't go through to get them to trust us (LOL) . Good thing the beaks don't really hurt because I would have one messed up hand and fingers. 

I noticed with my other ones looked the same until they were about a year old (LOL), then the bodies fit their head and legs. He has calm down a great bit. 

I'll keep everyone updated on how he's doing. 
Mary Ann


----------

